# Bring on the Spider!!!



## jbunch07 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Bring on the Spider updadted with pics!*

see page 10 for further information on this build.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 19, 2008)

i would say wait till the 780 chipset is out so you can use hybrid crosfirex and the like.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2008)

Like exodusprime said, I'd hold out on the motherboard. Let the chipset mature a little. Either way, good luck with the build. Be sure to make a work log with pictures, oh how we like pictures!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 19, 2008)

i thought about that but the 780 boards don't seem to be all that scalable..and yes it has great integrated graphics but if i go that way then im limited to one pcie slot

edit: from the reviews ive read that is...


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 19, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Like exodusprime said, I'd hold out on the motherboard. Let the chipset mature a little. Either way, good luck with the build. Be sure to make a work log with pictures, oh how we like pictures!



oh i will be sure to post plenty of pictures!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2008)

w00t!

\m/


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh any body got any ideas on storage solution i kinda wanted to do a ssd raid config or should i  just do raptor raid config


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2008)

How much are you looking to spend. SSDs are stupidly expensive at the moment, especially for large volumes.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 19, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> How much are you looking to spend. SSDs are stupidly expensive at the moment, especially for large volumes.



ya know im not really sure about all that...lets just say money isnt really a prob would you go ssd raid? like say 2 80gigs or 2 34gigs because i don't really need a lot of storage space just enough to run an os and some games i can store everything else on another hd


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, if money isn't really an issue then go for the fastest SSD you can find. What OS will you be using?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh oops  forgot to put that in there ill post it back at the top...but ill be using vista 64bit


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2008)

Good call.  If you're going SSD Raid, I think OCZ had some good performing ones, but I'm not following SSDs at all.  

And if money is no option, get the PC Power & Cooling 1KW or 1200W PSU.  It has a single 12V rail which by some is preferred or considered "safer" for multi-video card setups.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks DD ill give that a look i just liked the thermaltake one because it had so many pcie connectors but ill look into that one


----------



## xfire (Mar 20, 2008)

SSD's seem bad at the moment
source


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks for that link... i think ill just go with a regular raid config instead of the ssd...easier on my wallet : )


----------



## xfire (Mar 20, 2008)

You could try the raptors you'll get pretty good speeds : )


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

xfire said:


> You could try the raptors you'll get pretty good speeds : )



thats what i was planning on! of course...what else...


----------



## xfire (Mar 20, 2008)

If you need storage space get 2 raptors in RAID and take an other HDD for storage.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

I HIGHLY recommend the Seagate 7200.11 series of drives for storage.  I'm actually replacing my 74GB Raptor with a 750GB Seagate so my system is quieter.  Selling my old raptor now.  My dream hard drive scheme would be:

Two 150GB Raptors in Raid 0
1TB 7200.11 Seagate Drive

And that'll only cost you like 600 together.  Phht.  Only.  I wish money was no option for me.  I'm in debt because of PCs lmao.


----------



## flashstar (Mar 20, 2008)

CrossfireX only works with a 3450 or 3470 graphics card. Also, wait for the 9850 black edition. It might have much better overclockability.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks, I was gonna suggest waiting for a B3 phenom.  Also, if you have the money, and Newegg has them in stock when you want to buy, grab the Transcend AxeRAM 1200+ (if you're okay with 4GBs RAM).  Although 8GB would be good for getting rid of the page file.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I HIGHLY recommend the Seagate 7200.11 series of drives for storage.  I'm actually replacing my 74GB Raptor with a 750GB Seagate so my system is quieter.  Selling my old raptor now.  My dream hard drive scheme would be:
> 
> Two 150GB Raptors in Raid 0
> 1TB 7200.11 Seagate Drive
> ...



yea i agree two 150gb raptors would be nice! but when i said money wasnt an option that was just a "what if" ha trust me im not ritch or anything, im a college student so money is hard to find, i just wanted to know what everyone would do?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

flashstar said:


> CrossfireX only works with a 3450 or 3470 graphics card. Also, wait for the 9850 black edition. It might have much better overclockability.



CrossfireX dont know why you think that about crossfireX? read that review.

but i do want to see how the 9850 performs...


----------



## xfire (Mar 20, 2008)

people are getting confused between crossfirex and hybrid crossfire
crossfirex is using 2 diffrent types of ati cards which support crossfirex and not having the faster one work like the slower one
Hybrid crossfire is power saving feature where IGP is used for less graphic intensive stuff.


The Raptors increase load times i.e XP/Vista startup and starting of a game (including loading of a new/saved game in the game). If you can wait for them to load I say get a normal HDD. Also compare the prices of 500Gb and 1Tb. Cause in some cases its cheaper to buy 2x500Gb if you need 1Tb.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

xfire said:


> people are getting confused between crossfirex and hybrid crossfire
> crossfirex is using 2 diffrent types of ati cards which support crossfirex and not having the faster one work like the slower one
> Hybrid crossfire is power saving feature where IGP is used for less graphic intensive stuff.
> 
> ...



yea my sys starts up pretty fast as it is...games as well...but theres no way i would need all that storage thats just way to much for me!

i was thinking 2 of these


----------



## xfire (Mar 20, 2008)

W.D's are good. If 2x160Gb(320Gb) is enough for you then go for it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

xfire said:


> W.D's are good. If 2x160Gb(320Gb) is enough for you then go for it.



it will be enough to run the os i might get a bulk storage drive later on though...like 500gb or 750gb
or i guess i could use my current 300gb drive if i don't sell this sys that is


----------



## kylew (Mar 20, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> it will be enough to run the os i might get a bulk storage drive later on though...like 500gb or 750gb
> or i guess i could use my current 300gb drive if i don't sell this sys that is



How come you're not considering core 2s? Q6600 specifically?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

i did consider that but i really wanna do a spider platform and i havent seen a 790fx chipset for socket 755
but the q6600 are awesome ocers!


----------



## xfire (Mar 20, 2008)

Stick to the spider. The 4 Gpu's will really help in the future. Just wait for the B3 stepping to come.


----------



## kylew (Mar 20, 2008)

"Spider" is just a marketing name though, you can run 4 ATi GPUs on an intel chipset with a Q6600, which will be technically "spider" but it'll be faster due to a Q6600.


----------



## xfire (Mar 20, 2008)

Still......its a spider 
As long as he's able to play the games he wants to play he's happy.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 20, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea my sys starts up pretty fast as it is...games as well...but theres no way i would need all that storage thats just way to much for me!
> 
> i was thinking 2 of these



I use those and have been very happy, they are EXTREMELY quiet as well.

+1 on sticking with AMD


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

kylew said:


> "Spider" is just a marketing name though, you can run 4 ATi GPUs on an intel chipset with a Q6600, which will be technically "spider" but it'll be faster due to a Q6600.



spider = AMD chipset ,AMd processor, Amd/ATI Graphics...that a true spider platform my friend!

Spider


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I use those and have been very happy, they are EXTREMELY quiet as well.
> 
> +1 on sticking with AMD



thanks for the info, thats good to know!


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh I think I just realized why its called the spider, because you have 4 cpu cores and 4 gpus. So its like your computer has 8 "legs". Am I right?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Oh I think I just realized why its called the spider, because you have 4 cpu cores and 4 gpus. So its like your computer has 8 "legs". Am I right?



i guess that could be one way to look at it...i never really thought if it that way...


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh well, sounds like your system is going to be pretty sweet.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks i really hope it is...ahhh im getting so impatient!!! its killing me having to be in college and not being to work as much! but hey its cool i just got another part time job that i start tomorrow so im happy... except about damn gas prices!


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 21, 2008)

I feel ya man, im a senor in highschool and between my car payment, gas, and other expenses I just don't make enough at my part time to go all out on my system. However I eventually want to pick another 3850 for crossfire, which means im gonna need a new mobo and psu. So thats going to be another $300 that I have. Building PCs is an expensive hobby.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

xfire said:


> The Raptors increase load times i.e XP/Vista startup and starting of a game (including loading of a new/saved game in the game)



do you mean DEcrease? if not can you support this please?

i own an old school 8mb cache raptor and its noticeably quicker compared to my standard 120sata


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

intel igent said:


> do you mean DEcrease? if not can you support this please?
> 
> i own an old school 8mb cache raptor and its noticeably quicker compared to my standard 120sata



im sure he ment decrease 

was that on stand alone setup or raid?


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

stand alone

i use the raptor as OS and primary games everything else on the 120

quick Q : wouldnt spider be 4 3870x2's?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

intel igent said:


> stand alone
> 
> i use the raptor as OS and primary games everything else on the 120
> 
> quick Q : wouldnt spider be 4 3870x2's?



if they were all single slot and and you had like a 10000watt ps then i guess you could do that...
but of course theres no way they would make drivers for that plus it would be completely impractical, unless you wanted kick ass graphics on an 8 monitor setup! 

but i believe that spider refers to 4gpus and 4 cpus...


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

for some reason i thought i saw spider being billed as 4 3870x2's, thought i saw it here on TPU?

my bad 

that will be a sweet setup when its all put together none the less 

prolly crap your pants when your playing DOOM! 

ive been meaning to ask you where in the heck is ooltewah?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

intel igent said:


> for some reason i thought i saw spider being billed as 4 3870x2's, thought i saw it here on TPU?
> 
> my bad
> 
> ...



sweet setup indeed! 

haha forget crap my pants i would prob have a heart attack or something!


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

you missed my ninja edit  , im curious where is ooltewah?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

its in Tennessee, near chattanooga


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> its in Tennessee, near chattanooga



ah! the "dirty" south


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

intel igent said:


> ah! the "dirty" south



yup yup...but where i love is actually not that bad...i mean i used to live in memphis
it was i a big change moving out here


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

i hear memphis can be pretty rough?

a place of pimps and hoes where everything goes!


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2008)

I f'ing love Memphis!!!  The people there are extremely friendly!  Biel St. is the bomb!  Too bad I don't drink anymore.

Oh, I am in the middle of building a Spider plat. myself, just waiting on a new Phenom to come my way.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> I f'ing love Memphis!!!  The people there are extremely friendly!  Biel St. is the bomb!  Too bad I don't drink anymore.
> 
> Oh, I am in the middle of building a Spider plat. myself, just waiting on a new Phenom to come my way.



yes memphis is loads of fun but the crime in that city is terrible! 
but i was born and raised there so it was a big change moving to east tn
i do miss it though

what gpus r u using for your spider?


----------



## xfire (Mar 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> do you mean DEcrease? if not can you support this please?
> 
> i own an old school 8mb cache raptor and its noticeably quicker compared to my standard 120sata



Thanks for pointing that out. When I said increase I meant the speed at which its done.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 22, 2008)

xfire said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. When I said increase I meant the speed at which its done.



i figured it was something like that i just wanted to clarify and make shure


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 22, 2008)

haha im sry but i every time i look at your avatar for more than 2 seconds i crack up laughing because my mom has a cat that looks just like and i think of it every time i see it lol


----------



## intel igent (Mar 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> haha im sry but i every time i look at your avatar for more than 2 seconds i crack up laughing because my mom has a cat that looks just like and i think of it every time i see it lol



does he have the same glasses?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> does he have the same glasses?



haha no i dont think so, but i dont live with her anymore so maybe the cat went and got a pair...who knows


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 22, 2008)

just found this board on newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136
its only 149 after rebate...might have to go with this instead... anyone know of any probs with this board


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 22, 2008)

there are 2 combo deals that im looking at. they are at the bottom of this link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ.../promotions.newegg.com/AMD/032108/270x120.gif
i was looking at the last 2....what do yall think of these deals?
the phenom + hard drive and phenom+ X2


----------



## intel igent (Mar 22, 2008)

id grab the CPU+HDD 

id go with an asus mobo

what kind of performance diff is there between 8600Sli (your current setup) and the new 9600?

a long time ago you HAD to spend big bucks on GFX card to get good frames, not anymore


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> id grab the CPU+HDD
> 
> id go with an asus mobo
> 
> ...



I second that  Stay with names that you can trust to be a solid platform for your build. That kinda money dont cut corners to save a few bucks. 

-Hogan


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> id grab the CPU+HDD
> 
> id go with an asus mobo
> 
> ...



well i think my sli set is just a tad slower than the 9600gt but not really sure...and i think your right i will stick with the asus mother board


----------



## intel igent (Mar 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well i think my sli set is just a tad slower than the 9600gt but not really sure...and i think your right i will stick with the asus mother board



if the Sli is a tad slower id sell them both and grab the 9600 

you could prolly get enough from the sale of those two cards to puchase the 9600


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 23, 2008)

intel igent said:


> if the Sli is a tad slower id sell them both and grab the 9600
> 
> you could prolly get enough from the sale of those two cards to puchase the 9600



id rather sell them and just get something else....i really had my heart set on the X2's

besides i think i might sell my old computer(the one i use now <---) as a whole deal instead of just selling everything part by part...however i would prob get more money from it the other way...


----------



## intel igent (Mar 23, 2008)

im always thinking price/performance after my 850pe purchase 

if you have your mind set on the x2 you cant go wrong with it and the price should drop down a bit making it an even better buy  

i think you would do better to piece out your sys vs selling it as a whole 

plus if you went 9600 it wouldnt exactly be a spider


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 23, 2008)

intel igent said:


> im always thinking price/performance after my 850pe purchase
> 
> if you have your mind set on the x2 you cant go wrong with it and the price should drop down a bit making it an even better buy
> 
> ...



exactly!  
that what i was thinking


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 24, 2008)

*water or air...*

ive been trying to decide on what i should do to cool this rig.
i originally wanted to water cool but it would be allot cheaper to use a top dollar hs
than to build a custom h2o setup...

here is what i had in mind for the water coolin setup:
2 of these pumps  $210
2 of these Radiators $100
Reservoir $40
5ft of tubing $6.25
Water block$60
2 gpu water blocks$300 

haha as you can see this is quite expensive it adds up to be about $720.00!!! before shipping
so i think its pretty clear i wont be doing water cooling at least not right way!:shadedshu

but who knows maybe i will down the road somewhere...


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yes memphis is loads of fun but the crime in that city is terrible!
> but i was born and raised there so it was a big change moving to east tn
> i do miss it though
> 
> what gpus r u using for your spider?



Lol, I live in Milwaukee.  It's mostly ghetto except the east side.  To me, it seems even in the shady areas of Memphis people are nicer.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, I live in Milwaukee.  It's mostly ghetto except the east side.  To me, it seems even in the shady areas of Memphis people are nicer.



ha the people are only nice to me because they want my "spare change"


----------



## intel igent (Mar 24, 2008)

nonononononono! frozenCPU is THE most expensive place to order from

heres a list of some stores

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=932766&postcount=1

i HIGHLY reccomend petrastech awesome service, great prices and good shipping

that pump you dont need, get 2 regular D5 varios

for rads id go with swifty mcr320's

mcTDX is a good block but youd get slightly better performance with a Dtek with nozzles

GPU's id go with Ek's

why 3/8" ? id go with 7/16" on 1/2" barbs you save on clamps 

do some shopping around before you buy it could save you lots


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks intel haha i know frozen cpu is expensive i dont think i would buy from there i just wanted to see what it would add up to and since they have a good selection i just did it all from that one site but ill check out the other sites!
but yea i agree ek wn would be better for the x2 but again this wasnt really what i intend on buying i just wanted a ballpark figure of how much everything would be.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 24, 2008)

intel igent said:


> nonononononono! frozenCPU is THE most expensive place to order from
> 
> heres a list of some stores
> 
> ...



I agree here  completely, I have petra's pumps, swiftech radz(220 & 320), and 1/2ID tubing.  I use swiftech water blocks for CPU NB and SB with Dtek nozzles and I really really love the temps I get.  for my GPU I use a EK full cover water block.  

Intel Igent - its hilarious how you just listed the parts of my system!!!  Good choice on parts!!!

ALSO - check sidewindercomputers.com for your parts.  he has great deals and he is very very fast with shipping.  He is really good about answering questions in a timely manner also.  I always check him, along with xtreme, crazypc, and frozen for prices.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for the sites intel and asb
i appreciate your help and your suggestions!


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 27, 2008)

just bought a second EK full cover for my crossfire water rig.  Bought a new reservior and a bunch of little accesories.  Got the full cover from frozen CPU and got everything else from sidewindercomputers.  I highly recommend him for any purchase.  The prices are great, the service is even better.  The guy who runs it, his name is gary, if you email him with any questions, he responds fast, and helps.  Its nice talking to someone who knows their products.  

So when you go to make your purchases, be sure to check out sidewindercomputers.com!!  Im positive all will go smoothly!


----------



## intel igent (Mar 27, 2008)

+1 on sidewinders gary is a great guy as well from what ive heard

i think the two best places would be petras and sidewinder

youre getting closer asb2106! almost ready to do some benching


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> just bought a second EK full cover for my crossfire water rig.  Bought a new reservior and a bunch of little accesories.  Got the full cover from frozen CPU and got everything else from sidewindercomputers.  I highly recommend him for any purchase.  The prices are great, the service is even better.  The guy who runs it, his name is gary, if you email him with any questions, he responds fast, and helps.  Its nice talking to someone who knows their products.
> 
> So when you go to make your purchases, be sure to check out sidewindercomputers.com!!  Im positive all will go smoothly!



thanks!
im so f'in ready to get started on this build

Edit: like the new avatar intel!


----------



## intel igent (Mar 27, 2008)

WooWooWooWooWoonyanyanyanya!

the 3stooges pWnd!

i like your sig quote, TFT


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

intel igent said:


> WooWooWooWooWoonyanyanyanya!
> 
> the 3stooges pWnd!
> 
> i like your sig quote, TFT







thanx


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 27, 2008)

Im putting together my second rig tonight with all my old parts(p5b deluxe, e6600, 4gig OCZ gold 800, 9600gt, antec 550 PS) so when I get the rest of the parts tommorow I wont have to disasemble this one!  I will just have all my parts laying out!  Oh the rampage came in today WHOOOWEE, man it looks amazing.  

+1 on gary, +1 on ur sig intel, +1 on the quote jbunch!  

J, youll have to keep us posted on what you end up doing, when your ready, Im happy to help you look around for parts. 

I almost forgot!@ - clubit.com.  I get a few things from there, they normally only have hardware but they can have some great prices on stuff.  

I actually keep a folder in my bookmarks of all the places I find for parts.  Its so hard to remember all the sites when your actually ready to start shopping around!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 28, 2008)

well thanks again for your help!
i know ill be needing some more help or advice here shortly...
i love clubit i bought allot of my first rig from there i usually shop at newegg,tiger,clubit and some other ones but for the most part those 3 are usually competitive with their prices witch is good for us! never bought from sidewinder but im sure i will very soon! looks like a great site!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 28, 2008)

*help me decide on board*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131224

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128075

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128074

leaning towrds the asus as ive heard its beast for ocing but need some advice iv never used an asus board only gigabyte


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131224
> 
> ...



I agree on the ASUS board, Ive always used them and love them, but i will also say that gigabyte board is very very good.  Ive heard many people have good luck with it.  I havnt built an AMD rig in like 2 years!!!  The last like 30 computers in a row have been intel!  

Id like to know how they OC, the phenoms arent that good at OCing, what proc u looking at??


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 28, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I agree on the ASUS board, Ive always used them and love them, but i will also say that gigabyte board is very very good.  Ive heard many people have good luck with it.  I havnt built an AMD rig in like 2 years!!!  The last like 30 computers in a row have been intel!
> 
> Id like to know how they OC, the phenoms arent that good at OCing, what proc u looking at??



i want to get the 9850BE when it becomes more available...looks like it has great potential and  i read one that said it could do 2.9ghz stable so im looking at that one...

the only prob i see with the asus board is that expensive! i was going to get it but the gigabyte board looks very tempting! ive always used gigabyte i love their boards...ahhh!! cant decide!!!
i was really hoping to buy a board tonight though!


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i want to get the 9850BE when it becomes more available...looks like it has great potential and  i read one that said it could do 2.9ghz stable so im looking at that one...
> 
> the only prob i see with the asus board is that expensive! i was going to get it but the gigabyte board looks very tempting! ive always used gigabyte i love their boards...ahhh!! cant decide!!!
> i was really hoping to buy a board tonight though!



well my rampage formula was alot of money, but I think it will be worth it, Ill let you know tommorow, 

I look at it this way, you may spend like 50 or 100 more now, but that board might last another 6 months or so.  Before I got my p5b deluxe, I had a p5b e, hated it, and got the deluxe after 2 months.  So I wasted the 110 bucks basically.  I always think its worth getting the good product - then you can never regret going cheap!

**EDIT - and Im saying this like the gigabyte is a bad board, if it does what you want, then just go gigabyte!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 28, 2008)

i just bought this board!http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128074

i hope i dont regret it !


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i just bought this board!http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128074
> 
> i hope i dont regret it !



did u really buy this???  Well ill tell u what, this one will not worth with your SLI......

But, this is a great board to start a ATI platform on, 2 3870s and you will be rocking!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 30, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> did u really buy this???  Well ill tell u what, this one will not worth with your SLI......
> 
> But, this is a great board to start a ATI platform on, 2 3870s and you will be rocking!



yup i bought that board!
it will be at my door on Monday!
but as far as the 3870X2's i might just have to wait till the 4870X2 is released because by the time i have enough money for that they might be out


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

ok guys ive prety much decided to go with air cooling and here is what im thinking for the cpu

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thifforinlga.html
or
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thul1.html
or
http://www.xoxide.com/ultra-chilltech-cpu-cooler.html

what do u guys suggest i go with, if you can think of a better one let me know,oh and im sorry to say but water is out of the question for now at least...money is really tight right now so bare with me...remember im in college and not living at home so yea...


----------



## a111087 (Mar 31, 2008)

go with thermalright, but that cooler has about the same performance as Ultra 120 Extreme


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.crazypc.com/products/938200.html
this also looks very tempting...i wonder if its expandable?


----------



## intel igent (Mar 31, 2008)

you can get a swiftech H20-220 compact @ the EGG right now for $139.99 pretty damn good deal, and IT is expandable 

dont waste your money on the ultra or the coolit


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks man looks like a good deal do you know if it cools well though?


----------



## intel igent (Mar 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> thanks man looks like a good deal do you know if it cools well though?



i wouldnt reccomend it if it sucked


----------



## domy85 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh no, dont get the amd quad core.... their not up to par with there processors yet, you might regret it a little. Their video cards are amazing now though.  Get a new intel quad core for now.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 31, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Oh no, dont get the amd quad core.... their not up to par with there processors yet, you might regret it a little. Their video cards are amazing now though.  Get a new intel quad core for now.



true that, get at least B3 stepping


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry guys i already bought the motherboard
besides im sure amd will come through sooner or later the 9850BE looks promising


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Motherboard just came in!!!*

sorry about the bad quallity guys i had to use my cell phone...can find my digital anywhere!!! :shadedshu







































sorry again for the bad quality! stupid camera went missing on me like that, what perfect timing!


----------



## a111087 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, thats a pretty good quality for a phone camera


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

a111087 said:


> lol, thats a pretty good quality for a phone camera



really?
i thought it looked bad...o well it wrks


----------



## intel igent (Mar 31, 2008)

nice lookin board!

is that copper HSF on the backside of the CPU skt?

id yank that heatpipe off and apply some ceramique


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

intel igent said:


> nice lookin board!
> 
> is that copper HSF on the backside of the CPU skt?
> 
> id yank that heatpipe off and apply some ceramique



yea its copper!
and ill prob will do that when i get my cpu and ill do it the same time i install my new cpu and cooler...still trying to decide what i want to go with i might get the swiftech h220


----------



## intel igent (Mar 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea its copper!
> and ill prob will do that when i get my cpu and ill do it the same time i install my new cpu and cooler...still trying to decide what i want to go with i might get the swiftech h220



good 1 gigabyte

if youre going to get a kit get that one


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 31, 2008)

yea the board is really nice quality! im in love...even though its not as pretty as that asus board but im glad i bought this one! i really am!

haha now i just have to figure out what i wanna buy next...most likely hard drives+os or cpu
ill prob use the ram and video card i have for the time being, even though i wont be abe to use both of my cards...my ram i have know will do just fine though


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 1, 2008)

intel igent said:


> you can get a swiftech H20-220 compact @ the EGG right now for $139.99 pretty damn good deal, and IT is expandable
> 
> dont waste your money on the ultra or the coolit



+1, I really like this system, and with the 220 radiator you can get good cooling out of it!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

looks like ive made my decision then... ha ha alright!


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 1, 2008)

The M3A32-MVP Deluxe just gives you all what you want, simply a great board, you'll be happy once you find the BIOS version that will fit better with your OC.

For the CPU, what to say? Just wait a lil bit to the new Phenoms that are going to be on stock really really soon, the 790FX you just got it's full of posibilities.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> The M3A32-MVP Deluxe just gives you all what you want, simply a great board, you'll be happy once you find the BIOS version that will fit better with your OC.
> 
> For the CPU, what to say? Just wait a lil bit to the new Phenoms that are going to be on stock really really soon, the 790FX you just got it's full of posibilities.



yea i think im going to get the new 9850be, looks promising...
and the 790fx simply owns as of right now that is 

oh and love your avatar
Stewie ftw!!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea i think im going to get the new 9850be, looks promising...
> and the 790fx simply owns as of right now that is



Yeah, just wait to that 9850BE, it really looks promising as you say ... and for the water setup, you won't be wrong going with the H2O-220, i moved to water about a month ago and i'm just happy of the results with a "cheap" setup as mine (only good good thing it's the block), and with the H2O-220 you'll get nothing but mid-high components in all the fields, seriously planning on getting the Micro-Res and the MCR220 to improve my cooling ... your spider platform is gonna rock.



jbunch07 said:


> oh and love your avatar
> Stewie ftw!!!



I love yours too 

THE VICTORY IS MINE!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Yeah, just wait to that 9850BE, it really looks promising as you say ... and for the water setup, you won't be wrong going with the H2O-220, i moved to water about a month ago and i'm just happy of the results with a "cheap" setup as mine (only good good thing it's the block), and with the H2O-220 you'll get nothing but mid-high components in all the fields, seriously planning on getting the Micro-Res and the MCR220 to improve my cooling ... your spider platform is gonna rock.



thanks man i hope it turns out well, it just going to take a while to finish 
but i know it will worth it in the end


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey guys it me again... just bought my hdd and os...but i have a quick question...is it possible to swap processors with out reinstalling the os? like you can a video card or ram?
because i was wanting to use my x2 6000 until i get my phenom...will i be able to do that or should i just wait till i get the phenom?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2008)

Im pretty sure you can. Im not sure tho I went from a Athlon 3800+ X2 to a Athlon 4200+ X2 and I didnt have to reformat.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Im pretty sure you can. Im not sure tho I went from a Athlon 3800+ X2 to a Athlon 4200+ X2 and I didnt have to reformat.



thanks i dont think you do but im not sure considering that an x2 to a phenom is a little different though...the bios settings might be different


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2008)

take X2 out. Reset bios. Put the Phenom in. That should work.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont think youll have any problems making the switch.  I was able to swap a q6600 and a e6600 back and forth a few times, and if the mobo didnt like the settings, its would just require a clear of the cmos, and thats easy enough to do


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Swappin Boards*






the bottom of the cooler...not mirror but will work until i get the swiftech 








processor is installed




cooler and Ballistix back on board 




everything moved over just fine! installed the 64bit home premium been using it all day....works like a charm  
haven't tried ocing yet....but i did use MX-2 on the heatsink...i had the factory grease on it last time :shadedshu ive already noticed i big drop in idle temps so maybe i will try a lil ocing soon...but ill prob just wait till i get everything to do benches, all i need now is 9850, Swiftech h20-220, and im still tryin to decide on video card setup dont know if i should do 2 3870X2's, 1 3870X2 + single 3870 or if i will wait till the 4xxx's come out


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> im still tryin to decide on video card setup dont know if i should do 2 3870X2's, 1 3870X2 + single 3870 or if i will wait till the 4xxx's come out



Id say you should stick it out until the 4 series come out!!  I would have, I thought they wernt gonna be around till late this year, but I guess they are saying early summer.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 15, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Id say you should stick it out until the 4 series come out!!  I would have, I thought they wernt gonna be around till late this year, but I guess they are saying early summer.



thats what im thinking...besides this will give me time to buy the phenom and the swiftech kit


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> thats what im thinking...besides this will give me time to buy the phenom and the swiftech kit



Yep!  I think the CPU power and the great cooling will help hold you over for a while!

**Hey, totally unrelated, but check out the adolescent OS, thats it my sig - GOOD READ


----------



## intel igent (Apr 15, 2008)

lookin good jbunch!

what cooler is that youve got on the CPU?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> lookin good jbunch!
> 
> what cooler is that youve got on the CPU?



thanks!

its a Cooler Master Mars http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/coolermaster-mars.html
tbh i bout it because it looks cool....its not the best air cooler but it actually does a pretty good job of keepin my cpu cool


----------



## intel igent (Apr 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> thanks!
> 
> its a Cooler Master Mars http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/coolermaster-mars.html
> tbh i bout it because it looks cool....its not the best air cooler but it actually does a pretty good job of keepin my cpu cool



its different looking, i like it. didnt peep the link how many heatpipes? AMD's dont run all to hot these days do they? plus youll be switching to water eventually anyways


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> its different looking, i like it. didnt peep the link how many heatpipes? AMD's dont run all to hot these days do they? plus youll be switching to water eventually anyways



it only has 3 heat pipes but they are big and copper 
and my cpu actually runs pretty hot, with this cooler it idles at 32 i havent done any stress testing yet but the MX-2 has lowed my temps a good 6-7 degrees at idle...can wait to go water though


----------



## domy85 (Apr 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> thats what im thinking...besides this will give me time to buy the phenom and the swiftech kit




What do you plan on cooling with water including how many radiators?


----------



## intel igent (Apr 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> it only has 3 heat pipes but they are big and copper
> and my cpu actually runs pretty hot, with this cooler it idles at 32 i havent done any stress testing yet but the MX-2 has lowed my temps a good 6-7 degrees at idle...can wait to go water though



did you try and remount to see if it would make a diff?

whats your load temps? thats what is important 

have you used AS5? how do you like it compared to the MX2?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> did you try and remount to see if it would make a diff?
> 
> whats your load temps? thats what is important
> 
> have you used AS5? how do you like it compared to the MX2?



im not sure what load temps are, havent tested it yet...
i have not used as5 but the MX-2 seems to be doing a really good job so far i used the grease that came witht the cooler the first time....no good!



domy85 said:


> What do you plan on cooling with water including how many radiators?



im going to start out with the swiftech h20 220 apex ultra and expand it from there


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> im not sure what load temps are, havent tested it yet...
> i have not used as5 but the MX-2 seems to be doing a really good job so far i used the grease that came witht the cooler the first time....no good!
> 
> 
> ...



good choice on going with the apex ultra.  the smaller 220 is nice, but the integrated pump still scares me a bit.......

The 220 is a great kit to start with, you could easily add another radiator and 2 or 3 more blocks and have a great great kit


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 15, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> good choice on going with the apex ultra.  the smaller 220 is nice, but the integrated pump still scares me a bit.......
> 
> The 220 is a great kit to start with, you could easily add another radiator and 2 or 3 more blocks and have a great great kit



yea the i wanted the apex ultra to avoid that pump...and thats exactly what i plan on doing!
once i get my v cards (whatever they might be) ill get wb for them and another rad


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

Check out the card i just bought guys...i couldn't resist 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121217
should get it tomorrow


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Check out the card i just bought guys...i could resist
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121217
> should get it tomorrow



WHOOOOOW  They just dropped that like 65 bucks!  I have been looking at that card.  GOOD BUY!  your gonna really like it!

Are you gonna WC it??

If so, go with a EK full cover!  Sweet block!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> WHOOOOOW  They just dropped that like 65 bucks!  I have been looking at that card.  GOOD BUY!  your gonna really like it!



yea i know the price is insane after my rebate...witch i will fill out very soon.
but i wonder if i should put some mx-2 on it? what do you think?...or should i just wait till i get the h20 setup and wb...?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea i know the price is insane after my rebate...witch i will fill out very soon.
> but i wonder if i should put some mx-2 on it? what do you think?...or should i just wait till i get the h20 setup and wb...?



Never hurts to put it on.  And its not hard at all.  But i would recommend running it for a minute or two to heat up the paste on there.  Ive heard of chips cracking from the paste being stuck on there.

I do recommend the water though, the temps wont be that bad with the cooling on it, but its quieter and it makes the card a single slot design, so you regain use of other slots!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 18, 2008)

nice acquisiton there jbunch! 

at that price you shouldve got two 

+1 on adding the thermal paste

if you plan on throwing that baby under water id consider getting a larger rad than the 220, might be a good idea to have a look in the F/S WTB sections and see if you can start piecing together yourself a kit


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 18, 2008)

intel igent said:


> nice acquisiton there jbunch!
> 
> at that price you shouldve got two
> 
> ...



+1 on the F/S threads!!  Im in there now with my stuff(no water parts yet, sorry!)

I might actually be selling a 120.3 swiftech rad soon though, Im looking to get 2 black ice GTX radz to replace my one mcr320.

I really underestimated the heat that the cards put into the loop, I never noticed with one, but when I ran two, it got hot!  Then when i voltmodded the two, WOW the warm was HOT!  I really didnt like that, so I dropped the clocks back and Im waiting for awhile to upgrade the water.

AND you should have gotten 2!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> +1 on the F/S threads!!  Im in there now with my stuff(no water parts yet, sorry!)
> 
> I might actually be selling a 120.3 swiftech rad soon though, Im looking to get 2 black ice GTX radz to replace my one mcr320.
> 
> ...



yea but i only have 2 pcie slots though and im going to pair it with a 3870x2 or a 4870x2...besides my psu prob wouldnt like 2 of these cards :shadedshu so i will need to get a better one when i have a chance 

and i will def get better rad once i i get a wb for it...im already considering just buying a custom kit because i want the ek supreme wb for my cpu  but we will see what happens


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea but i only have 2 pcie slots though and im going to pair it with a 3870x2 or a 4870x2...besides my psu prob wouldnt like 2 of these cards :shadedshu so i will need to get a better one when i have a chance
> 
> and i will def get better rad once i i get a wb for it...im already considering just buying a custom kit because i want the ek supreme wb for my cpu  but we will see what happens



Just build your own kit, that way you get just what you want!!  ** I recommend checking out Sidewindercomputers.com for most of your parts!  I know I say it all the time, but I think he is the best for W/c prices!

Intel_igent knows some great pumps, I forgot what they were(sorry dude)  but they were pretty kick arse

That would be awesome to pair it with a 3870x2, but i dont think you will be able to with a 4870.  You can only crossfire in the same series.

When the 4800s come out, depending on the performance, I think Im gonna sell both my cards and get 2 of those

*edit - your PSU should be able to handle 2 3870s! Not that it really matters though!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Just build your own kit, that way you get just what you want!!  ** I recommend checking out Sidewindercomputers.com for most of your parts!  I know I say it all the time, but I think he is the best for W/c prices!
> 
> Intel_igent knows some great pumps, I forgot what they were(sorry dude)  but they were pretty kick arse
> 
> ...



yea thats what im leaning towards is building my own kit 

and i thought crossfire x would work with both but maybe your right it may just be limited to a specific series of cards...i hope not and yea if the performance is good enough(looking at rumored specs it should be awesome) then ill get dual 4xxx cards


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea thats what im leaning towards is building my own kit
> 
> and i thought crossfire x would work with both but maybe your right it may just be limited to a specific series of cards...i hope not and yea if the performance is good enough(looking at rumored specs it should be awesome) then ill get dual 4xxx cards



hells yah, like 150 bucks is alot to spend pshh, you spend that now, sell it for 100~120 when the 4 series are out, 50 bucks for a temp kick ass card, totally worth it!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> hells yah, like 150 bucks is alot to spend pshh, you spend that now, sell it for 100~120 when the 4 series are out, 50 bucks for a temp kick ass card, totally worth it!



my thoughts exactly


----------



## intel igent (Apr 18, 2008)

sidewinders and petras best guys to deal with and best prices hands down 

pumps are relative, just like W/C. you can only get as low as ambient so you have to take into consideration may things.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

intel igent said:


> sidewinders and petras best guys to deal with and best prices hands down
> 
> pumps are relative, just like W/C. you can only get as low as ambient so you have to take into consideration may things.



those were like the 2nd and 3rd places i added to my bookmarks....first was the egg


----------



## intel igent (Apr 18, 2008)

whats your utimate goal with W/C?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

intel igent said:


> whats your utimate goal with W/C?



cpu and gpus.

memory and chipsets will be ok on air imo


----------



## intel igent (Apr 18, 2008)

OK but how well do you want them cooled? what kind of deltas (differences in temp) are you expecting?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

intel igent said:


> OK but how well do you want them cooled? what kind of deltas (differences in temp) are you expecting?



im wanting no more than 40-45c(on full load) on my cpu shouldnt be to hards with w/c
and i dont really know what good temps are for cards on w/c so as long as its better than stock air ill be happy


----------



## intel igent (Apr 18, 2008)

what is your ambiets in the summer time?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

intel igent said:


> what is your ambiets in the summer time?



70-75F witch is around 20-23c i guess


----------



## intel igent (Apr 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> 70-75F witch is around 20-23c i guess



thnx for the conversion i suck at it 

you plan on 1 loop or 2? you plan on having it internal or external? is noise a factor? hows the budget?

many things to consider and think about but youre going about it the right way by asking lots of q's and getting lots of ideas instead of rushing into it


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

intel igent said:


> thnx for the conversion i suck at it
> 
> you plan on 1 loop or 2? you plan on having it internal or external? is noise a factor? hows the budget?
> 
> many things to consider and think about but youre going about it the right way by asking lots of q's and getting lots of ideas instead of rushing into it



good point!

i would like to do a dual loop one for the cpu and one for the video cards.
i would like it mostly to be internal but i dont mind if some of it is on the outside...like rads or what not...and as far as budget goes its pretty tight atm i dont have a very good job and im still in college but i will be getting a better job once summer rolls around. but i dont think i want to spend more than $300-$350 on this kit witch im sure is doable. i still need to get some other things before i take the plunge in buying all this though...still need another gpu the phenom and some better memory...maybe a better psu as well.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 19, 2008)

What do yall think of this psu? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256007
its not bad price for just 139!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 19, 2008)

Zeus = Very Good! 
I just bought this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256036

Silverstone sells a pretty good line of PSs.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I had a 400 watt Strider PS that still works fine (after several years) I just bought this one
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256036
> 
> Silverstone sells a pretty good line of PSs.



yea i was lookin at that one 2..i like that it has 2-6pin and 2-8pin pcie connectors


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> What do yall think of this psu?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256007
> its not bad price for just 139!



140 BUCKS, killer deal, If I didnt have my PC p c I would get it now!

I used a Silverstone 1000 watt PSU in a 8800GTX SLI rig about a year ago and it worked great, it still is running strong today.  I have a pretty good opinion of their PSUs


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 19, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> 140 BUCKS, killer deal, If I didnt have my PC p c I would get it now!
> 
> I used a Silverstone 1000 watt PSU in a 8800GTX SLI rig about a year ago and it worked great, it still is running strong today.  I have a pretty good opinion of their PSUs



it just dropped to 124 with a mail in rebate really thinking about getting it


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Asus 3870*






my first impression was, WOW thats a big box!












all the accessories nicely packed i might add 




   




a size comparison next to my old 8600gts 




slight interference with sata cables but nothing to worry about.. 

everything installed ok but im having somewhat of an issue...after installing cat8.4 and all the updates whenever i try to restart my computer it just sits there at the shutting down screen  i cant figure out why but it just doesn't seem to want to turn off...if anyone knows why please inform me!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

NICE!!  ANy benchies??

My computer sticks on shutdown everyonce and a while.  After I hear the HD's shut down I just turn off the computer manually.  It only happens everyonce and a while.

I think it might be hangin from some old drivers from your 8600.  Did you run a driver cleaner, and manually erase old ones??


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 21, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> NICE!!  ANy benchies??
> 
> My computer sticks on shutdown everyonce and a while.  After I hear the HD's shut down I just turn off the computer manually.  It only happens everyonce and a while.
> 
> I think it might be hangin from some old drivers from your 8600.  Did you run a driver cleaner, and manually erase old ones??







no oc bench...more coming with ocing 

and yes i made sure my old drivers where *completely* gone!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 22, 2008)

here is my score with gpu oc, no cpu oc
sry no ss...forgot to take one... 
gpu was clocked at 830core 1220mem

Your Score:
10309 3DMarks
Project Name
Untitled Edit
Result group
Ungrouped
Description
Add description

Status
Private Make public
Mark as favorite
Additional info
Case:
Power supply:
Case cooler:

Edit
Processor cooler:
Graphics card cooler:
Case: 	
Power supply: 	
Case cooler: 	
Processor cooler: 	
Graphics card cooler: 	
Benchmark:
3DMark06
Date:
Apr 21, 2008 17:54 CDT
Project ID:
6386814
Analyze
Delete

Hardware details
General information
Operating system 	Microsoft Windows Vista
System type 	64-bit
Motherboard manufacturer 	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Motherboard model 	GA-MA790FX-DS5
Hard drive model 	Unknown
Memory 	3072 MB
    Slot 1 	1024 MB
    Slot 2 	Empty
    Slot 3 	512 MB
    Slot 4 	Empty
Processor information
Processor 	AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Processor clock 	3014 MHz
Physical / logical processors 	1 / 2
Multicore 	2 Processor Cores
FSB 	200 MHz
Display information
Graphics card 	ATI Radeon HD 3870
Graphics card vendor 	ATI Technologies
Graphics memory 	512.0
Core clock 	0.0
Memory clock 	0.0
Driver name 	ATI Radeon HD 3800 Series
Driver version 	8.476.0.0
Driver status 	WHQL - Not FM Approved
Linked display adapters 	No
Result details
Benchmark settings
Program Version 	3DMark06 Revision 1 Build 0
Resolution 	1280x1024
Full Screen Anti-Aliasing 	None
Texture Filtering 	Optimal
Vertex Shader Profile 	3_0
Pixel Shader Profile 	3_0
Force Full Precision 	No
Disable Post-processing 	No
Force Software Vertex Shaders 	No
Force Software FP Filtering 	No
Disable Harware Shadow Mapping 	No
Colour Mipmaps 	No
Repeat Count 	Off
Fixed Framerate 	Off
Main test results
3DMark Score 	10309 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score 	4642
SM 3.0 Score 	5112
CPU Score 	2199
Test Results
Graphics Tests
    1 - Return to Proxycon 	37.34 FPS
    2 - Firefly Forest 	40.02 FPS
CPU Tests
    CPU1 - Red Valley 	0.69 FPS
    CPU2 - Red Valley 	1.11 FPS
HDR Tests
    1 - Canyon Flight (SM 3.0) 	48.23 FPS
    2 - Deep Freeze (SM 3.0) 	54.01 FPS
Feature Tests
    Fill Rate - Single Texturing 	N/A
    Fill Rate - Multi Texturing 	N/A
    Pixel Shader 	N/A
    Vertex Shader - Simple 	N/A
    Vertex Shader - Complex 	N/A
    Shader Particles (SM 3.0) 	N/A
    Perlin Noise (SM 3.0) 	N/A
Batch Tests
    8 Triangles 	N/A
    32 Triangles 	N/A
    128 Triangles 	N/A
    512 Triangles 	N/A
    2048 Triangles 	N/A
    32768 Triangles 	N/A


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 24, 2008)

guess who just bought a 9850BE!?!??


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

let me know how it goes!  Im really hoping AMD can come back alittle!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 24, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> let me know how it goes!  Im really hoping AMD can come back alittle!



yea sure thing bud!
i hope they come back as well...the 9850BE looks to be a great ocer with the right tweaks and cooling!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 26, 2008)

big jump in 3dmark06 cpu is at stock speeds...for now hehe




stupid HDD lol jk....went cpu went from 5.4 to 5.9


----------



## intel igent (Apr 26, 2008)

look what i come back to, cobwebs!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 26, 2008)

oh lol i get it cobwebs....haha nice one!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> oh lol i get it cobwebs....haha nice one!



i try 

youre almost there bud!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 26, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i try
> 
> youre almost there bud!



i know!
only a few more things buy...to bad they are the most expensive...i know it will be well worth it!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i know!
> only a few more things buy...to bad they are the most expensive...i know it will be well worth it!



its always worth it!

whats left? GFX card + W/C?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 26, 2008)

intel igent said:


> its always worth it!
> 
> whats left? GFX card + W/C?



yea thats what im thinking...i might have to upgrade my psu and ram as well...i want 4-8gigs by the end...but ill prob just get a 4gig kit to make it 6gigs...but im not sure if my current psu will support everything i need...but we'll see what happens...


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea thats what im thinking...i might have to upgrade my psu and ram as well...i want 4-8gigs by the end...but ill prob just get a 4gig kit to make it 6gigs...but im not sure if my current psu will support everything i need...but we'll see what happens...



I woulnt even bother mixing 2 sizes/types/speeds of ram.  Buy a good 2x2 that you like, and you will be more than happy.  I have tried and it is nearly impossible for me to top out my 4gigs of ram.

Make sure you buy a good set of sticks, something upwards of 1000mhz will keep you happy.  I have my gskill 1000mhz(less than 100 bucks) running at 1120 for almost a month now.

I will not have needs for more or anything faster unless programs start requirin it.  The biggest memory hog on my system is vista, and I always have more than 3 gigs available for programs(MORE than Enough!)


----------



## intel igent (Apr 29, 2008)

good advice ^^


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

OMFG!!!!
im so f@#$ing pissed right now!!!!
ive been installing my swiftech kit and i just got done drilling holes in my back panel (big pain in the ass btw) so after doing all this i started to ATTEMPT to put together the w/b and assemble that whole mess...only to find they didnt include my f***ing AM2 hold down plate! witch is supposed to be included in the kit! damn im so mad!
i called swiftech and guy said i have to call back Monday!!! did you hear me MONDAY!!! this really pisses me off!:shadedshu now i dont know who's fault it is but  this is probably the last time i buy from sidewinder computers or swiftech for that matter!
im am a very unhappy guy right now GRRRR!
i need to go to the gym and let off some of this steam! oh and another thing that really sucks is my computer is all in pieces so im going to have to use my laptop for the next few days!


----------



## blkhogan (May 3, 2008)

Ouch  It really sux when your so close you can see the finish line but someone or something stupid jumps in the way and causes you to trip  Sounds like swiftech needs to tighten its quality control a little.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

Thats what duct tape is for  I cant belive they are making you wait that long just to call them tho thats pretty bad service.


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 4, 2008)

Love the gold against black look on that card sweet man!!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> Ouch  It really sux when your so close you can see the finish line but someone or something stupid jumps in the way and causes you to trip  Sounds like swiftech needs to tighten its quality control a little.


yea i would say so...i mean i must have went crazy looking for the thing :shadedshu



ShadowFold said:


> Thats what duct tape is for  I cant belive they are making you wait that long just to call them tho thats pretty bad service.


well the guy i talked to said they should be able to send me a replacement but i'll still have to wait for that to come...shrug i swear this damn computer is never going to get water cooled



Nitro-Max said:


> Love the gold against black look on that card sweet man!!


thanks man it, i thought it was a good color scheme 2!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

as you can everything was going just fine untill i realized i didnt have the AM2 holdown plate!
but at least most of the hard work is done! drilling holes was not to fun...i had to go to the hardware store and pic up another 7/8 hole saw adapter...haha the one i had was uhh no good


----------



## intel igent (May 4, 2008)

thats a downer, you shure its not in a box hiding? its happened to me before 

i wouldnt get so bummed out over it 

is it possible for you to leave your rad assy unmounted (from the case) untill you're finished bleeding?

looking good so far


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

intel igent said:


> thats a downer, you shure its not in a box hiding? its happened to me before
> 
> i wouldnt get so bummed out over it
> 
> ...



yea im very sure i dont have the hold down plate...looked for hours! 

and i suppose i could do that bt dont know what the benefit would be? but hey your the w/c guru here! 

thanks for your input man!


----------



## intel igent (May 4, 2008)

thnx jbunch but im no "guru" 

the reason i suggested that is because you MAY have difficulties bleeding all the air out of the rad with it mounted like that

where are you planning on mounting the pump and res?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

ohh ok well i was thinking of mounting the pump under the hard drive and haven't really decided where to mount the res...any ideas...


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2008)

Beside the hdd mounting bays where that blue fan is.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

i was thinking about that but i dont know if i would ave enough clearance...


----------



## intel igent (May 4, 2008)

maybe i can help 

to mount the pump under the HDD you'll prolly have to modify the HDD rack to allow passthrough of the tubing

can you place the pump how youd like it then take a full side pik?

you know your case is very similar to mine, pretty much only the HDD/DVD rack is different 

have you tried to take a look at the W/C case gallery @ Xs to see if you can find any ideas?

my case is posted in our gallery


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

You sure you want that 1200W Toughpower to suck all the electricity bills from your parents wallet? 800W is enough to power a QX9770 and 2 x 9800 GX2. I suggest get a PC Power & Cooling 1000 Watts Turbo-Cool


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2008)

So your planning a single loop with what included, just CPU?


----------



## intel igent (May 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So your planning a single loop with what included, just CPU?



i think hes planning CPU only ATM

@ spearman : you only use what you pull, just because its a 1200w PSU doesnt mean it pulls 1200w


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

how does this look?

and yea i was just planning cpu for now


----------



## intel igent (May 4, 2008)

if you mount it like that you're going to have some CRAZY bends going to/from the res/pump and you MAY not be able to close the sidepannel


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

hmmm good point...man i need sketchup!


----------



## intel igent (May 4, 2008)

what does the arrow dictate in your drawing?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2008)

Thats for the pump intel. What cooler are you planning for the video cards and are there any other PCI(e) add-on card installed?

Woudl the following work? See attached.


----------



## intel igent (May 4, 2008)

i know it was for t3h pump jR  just that there are so many ways to mount the pump so i was trying to see what he was thinking

with the pump in the posistion you suggested jR it has to be like right in the corner with the mounting bracket right up against the inner support, you should also have good ventilation in that area or it will get warm/hot (trust me) thats why i made the extra holes in the backplane in the pump area


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2008)

Hey your the guru and would know. I still love my scythe and single vf900, wouldnt give them up for a w/c kit unless someone bought it for me 


So, your saying the pump would over heat and die out quickly in the position that I have placed it?


----------



## intel igent (May 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey your the guru and would know. I still love my scythe and single vf900, wouldnt give them up for a w/c kit unless someone bought it for me
> 
> 
> So, your saying the pump would over heat and die out quickly in the position that I have placed it?



1) im no "guru" 

2) no the pump would get VERY warm and would prolly have an adverse effect on temps

i've ran my one of my pumps dry before for like 15min (not suggested  ) when i FIRST setup my loop years ago and its still running! D4/D5 gotta be the best pump for under $90 IMO

i attached a couple pix for you if you want any more holla


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

i cant express how much i appreciate you guys helping me out but i just packed up my computer and everything else im getting ready to move so this will be postponed for a few days...but i will take more pics of some ideas of the res and pump in place so we can work with more options!
but that will probably be monday.


----------



## intel igent (May 6, 2008)

you unpacked yet? 


ive got one of these things in my loop they work great. they give so many options for posistion while still maintaining a small footprint

http://www.petrastechshop.com/ude360pubrfl.html

when you get some time see if you can hit up your local home repair store and check out the plumbing section to see what kind of fittings, specifically 90's, they have. if you can find some like i did you'll be rockin'! the 90's/T's i use are 5/8"id 3/4"od, no restrictions  i got them for like $4-$6 for the lot.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 6, 2008)

Sweet intel! Then he could probly put his res up in the empty 5.25 bays! Nice find.


----------



## intel igent (May 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sweet intel! Then he could probly put his res up in the empty 5.25 bays! Nice find.



i was thinking to leave everything in the posistions he suggested but mount the pump with the inlet facing ^ and the outlet facing <. i dont really like extra tubing myself 

honestly it took me quite a while to finalize my loop order and route all of the tubing


----------



## jbunch07 (May 13, 2008)

ok this is getting ridiculous! i still haven't gotten my damn hold down plate...im about to just slap the stock cooling back on it for now...i ordered the part last week and i checked the website yesterday and now there saying the part is out of stock, just my luck, anyway just though i would updated on the situation, sry to keep you waiting guys!


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2008)

what cooler are you using? I may have the bracket


----------



## jbunch07 (May 13, 2008)

swiftech apogee gt


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2008)

Is it like this?






If you can get ur own screws I can send it out today


----------



## jbunch07 (May 13, 2008)

yup that would be it!....
im actually thinking about just ordering a new w/b though....but if you can spare that just pm me!


----------



## intel igent (May 14, 2008)

you still havent received your mounting plate?!?! 

who did you order from again? have you tried to call them and see whats the staus?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 14, 2008)

screw them! i ordered from sidwider then i tried to buy the hold down plate from pcextreme...
but its all good Mark just sent me one!
big thanks to him!


----------



## MKmods (May 14, 2008)

I really hate ordering stuff and finding out its not in stock, glad to help.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 15, 2008)

thanks Mark!


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

MK = good guy 

have any ideas on loop placement/order jbunch?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 16, 2008)

ill post some better interior pics tomorrow i have a few ideas...


----------



## intel igent (May 28, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 28, 2008)

plan on finishing tonight....sry but its been one prob after another...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 28, 2008)

ok got all hoses done...currently bleeding system
had to run to store to buy some distilled water first. 

more pics coming soon.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 28, 2008)

SHIT!
i have a leak...
thank god i put down paper towels or my 3870 would be covered in coolant...but im in the process of fixing it now...other than that one leak everything seems to be fine...its leaking on the outlet of the w/b...

but ill keep yall posted.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 28, 2008)

ok leak is fixed...i wont be able to finish testing untill morning but i was able to let it run for about and hour so its bled and no signs of leaks. more to come tomorrow.


----------



## intel igent (May 28, 2008)

damned leak! glad its sorted and there is no damage to your hardware

are your tubing runs finalized?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 28, 2008)

ok as of right now im just running it for a few hours to makes sure there are no more leaks...been running for about 30 minutes and so far so good.


----------



## SirKeldon (May 28, 2008)

You should leave it for 24 hours with paper towels to check all the fittings and connections, if after a 24h run there are no leaks, you have a big chance that leaks won't be there never if your elements don't break.

Besides that, running it for several hours on the first tests it's almost imperative, all the air possibly stuck on rads and blocks should end on the res ... and maybe that's a 3-5 days task by itself ... or 1-2 days if you help shaking the rads a bit while loop is running.

I had also a drop leak on the first W/C loop i mounted, it was just happening cause i didn't screw hard one of the nuts, once done ... no problems, you're gonna love the water performance, for sure.



edit: if possible, turn the pump to the other side, that way the res-pump tube will be shorter and will give you more flow and pressure, hose management it's also as important as cable management  Did you consider to mount the loop res>pump>block>rad>res also? On single-block loops i read the performance is better since you want the "highest flow point" on your block, give it a try and test which way is better


----------



## jbunch07 (May 29, 2008)

ok system has been running fine with no leaks an no problems.

temps are ok running at 30c idle witch i assume is ok for idle water temps for a quad core.
but if some else has a 9850 on water please fill me in if they should be lower. 
ill try and post some more pics up later today. then ill get around to ocing tonight (hopefully).


----------



## intel igent (May 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ok system has been running fine with no leaks an no problems.
> 
> temps are ok running at 30c idle witch i assume is ok for idle water temps for a quad core.
> but if some else has a 9850 on water please fill me in if they should be lower.
> ill try and post some more pics up later today. then ill get around to ocing tonight (hopefully).



looking good  what are load temps?

i would have set it up a little differently myself...........


----------



## jbunch07 (May 30, 2008)

mmk sorry i still dont have pics... but the highest temps ive seen was 36c and that was after playing crysis for a a good hour and a half...but i need to do some more testing and really stress the cpu...it looks like overclocking is going to be a little harder than i thought. there are a lot of settings in the bios that im not particularly familiar with so ill have to google them and play with it some. but anyway im really happy with the way this setup turned out, even though it was a big PIA, im glad i took the plunge to water.: )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 31, 2008)

When are you getting the 9850BE?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> When are you getting the 9850BE?



i've had it for a while now!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2008)

Ok there's my proposal of a tubing adjustment for you J. Let me give you a brief rundown of what the pic is trying to say exactly.

pump>>cpu>>rad>>res>>pump

Hope that helps some. Any insight?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

thanks for that Jr!
i just thought it would be a good idea to run the water through the rad before it hit the wb because the pump itself is going to generate a little heat, at least thats was my understanding of things...after all this is my first w/c setup and


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

Its looking pretty sweet in there Jbunch! Pretty nice right there!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

thanks bud!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 1, 2008)

can you mount the pump to th HDD cage with the inlet facing ^ and the outlet facing < ?

might make it easier for servicing your PC 

gotta like 36c loads


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2008)

@jbunch

You are very welcome.

@intel

I know what you're seeing but hmmmm ..... If he only had the rad mounted on the top of the case. IMO, would make the tubing runs shorter and little easier to manage.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @intel
> 
> I know what you're seeing but hmmmm ..... If he only had the rad mounted on the top of the case. IMO, would make the tubing runs shorter and little easier to manage.



if he had the RAD mounted in the top of the case it would make things easier, especially with the RES.

just thinkin if he ever had to service his PC it would be easier with some of that tubing out of the way 

i dont like unnecessary tubing


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

That is quite a nice rig you have there. I like the four sticks of tracers. If you value your eyesight I highly recommend making some tinted windows for them.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks man, im trying to find out whats wrong with it though. atm its not posting...


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmm at the moment I have little knowledge about current AMD chips and boards so I can't offer much help. However I have had some problems with my tracers not posting in my Maximus. Have you tried removing all the sticks and clearing the CMOS. After that install 1 stick by itself and see if that gets it to post. I found that my maximus was feeding to little volts to them and it was hanging at the DRAM detect part of the post. Im running mine at 2.2 volts.

Good luck solving the problem.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Hmm at the moment I have little knowledge about current AMD chips and boards so I can't offer much help. However I have had some problems with my tracers not posting in my Maximus. Have you tried removing all the sticks and clearing the CMOS. After that install 1 stick by itself and see if that gets it to post. I found that my maximus was feeding to little volts to them and it was hanging at the DRAM detect part of the post. Im running mine at 2.2 volts.
> 
> Good luck solving the problem.



i haven't tried that method but did try each individual stick of ram to see if one of them was bad but no luck there i don't think they are bad but not 100% sure. Crackerjack said that the ds5 boards may not be compatible with the 9850's so i need to look into that a little more. but i seemed to have misplaced my jumper for clearing the cmos so until i find that thing i cant really do much.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

you can jump it with a piece of wire, similar to how you jump a psu to get it to run with no motherboard. 

Just check the manual to make sure you get the right two contacts.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> you can jump it with a piece of wire, similar to how you jump a psu to get it to run with no motherboard.
> 
> Just check the manual to make sure you get the right two contacts.



hmm ill fool around with it tomorrow its getting late here and im getting tired of messing around with it for now. but ill play with it some more later.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Take Two*

ok so ive decided to start all over guys. im going to salvage what i can but for the most part it will be a completely different build. still AMD platform just a different approach. ill post more info on this later...most likely tomorrow so stay tuned for more. 
And thanks for everyone that has helped me so far. You guys have bin a big help!

ok so here is what i was thinking:

Motherboard-Asus 790GX
Memory -G.Skill 4GB
PSU- PCP&C 750
Cooling-Xigmatek

I also plan to get a 4870 or later on but not right away...still doing some research on those.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

Suggestions welcome. More to Come.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Aug 25, 2008)

That powersupply is awesome man, I can atest, running it now!

Looks like a sweet build.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah I've heard nothing but good things about PCP&C so far.


----------



## xfire (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227277

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220315

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227270

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227248

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194

Have a look at those rams.
OCZ has quite big discount on mail in rebates.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks man but i just bought some Ram from Paulieg.


----------



## xfire (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh! I didn't know you already bought the ram. Thought you were buying it from the egg.
Great Ram though.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

xfire said:


> Oh! I didn't know you already bought the ram. Thought you were buying it from the egg.
> Great Ram though.



well i was going to but he had a really good deal on 4GB tracers.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's my Spider...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65609


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

jealous!


----------



## xfire (Aug 26, 2008)

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...mc=EMC-IGNEFL082208-_-email-_-top-_-Moredeals
It might help you.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

just bought PSU, Cooling, and Ram was bought earlier today.


----------



## xfire (Aug 26, 2008)

K. enjoy the spider. squish some benches


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

xfire said:


> K. enjoy the spider. squish some benches



oh you bet bud!


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 27, 2008)

PSU and cooling just got in today.

Oh before i forget i thought i would go ahead and ask, whats the best way to apply TIM to a cooler with HDT? I hear you apply it to the base of the cooler directly on the heat-pipes instead of on the cpu. is this accurate?

EDIT:
wow this cooler is big! haha sweet! I bought the HDT-S1283 btw.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 27, 2008)

The best way to apply it to that cooler is to apply a little bit to each heatpipe then with a plastic bag, you use your finger and just spread it around. Thats the way I do it with all my  stuff.. it allows you  to apply it to all the cracks of the cooler and so forth. 
Thank Erocker on that.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ahh i thank you sir. thats the way ive always applied my stuff. small plastic bag and as thin layer as possible.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok anyone who is following this build i need to find a good inexpensive full tower case with plenty of room and good cable management. I've been looking at a few, if anyone is using one of these or has had experience with them let me know what you think.

Cosmos
Chieftec
RC-932 


I really like that RC932, but the Cosmos is prob aesthetically my favorite.
Again if you know of a good cheap case or recomend one of these let me know. 
Thanks!

Edit: I would really like to get my hands on a rocketfish.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm a fan of JPAC cases. They have 1/2" spacers for the motherboard and big holes on the motherboard plate, both are great for cable management.
List of cases on the egg
And this one is mine


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 3, 2008)

I vote Cosmos, that case has the most modding potential from what I have seen. I really like the look of the hard drive cages and overall design. 

That, the Cosmos S and the TJ07 were my choices when I bought a new case. 

I decided the TJ07 was best suited to my needs... But it was bloody expensive


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> I vote Cosmos, that case has the most modding potential from what I have seen. I really like the look of the hard drive cages and overall design.
> 
> That, the Cosmos S and the TJ07 were my choices when I bought a new case.
> 
> I decided the TJ07 was best suited to my needs... But it was bloody expensive



yea no kidding I love the TJ07's but they are to bloody expensive! 



OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'm a fan of JPAC cases. They have 1/2" spacers for the motherboard and big holes on the motherboard plate, both are great for cable management.
> List of cases on the egg
> And this one is mine



Thanks, those are nice but im really looking for a full tower.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

I've managed to squeeze my spider into a mini ATX case. Its a Raidmax Ninja. Its a look-a-like to alienware cases. I'd suggest the cosmos or maybe an antec 900/1200.

As for giving another attempt at the spider, I dont think you will be disappointed. I was just skimming the topic but what video cards are you going for?


----------



## xfire (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112174
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133053
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133052
and the list of all the full towers
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010090007 1054808289 1295819209&name=No


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I've managed to squeeze my spider into a mini ATX case. Its a Raidmax Ninja. Its a look-a-like to alienware cases. I'd suggest the cosmos or maybe an antec 900/1200.
> 
> As for giving another attempt at the spider, I dont think you will be disappointed. I was just skimming the topic but what video cards are you going for?



to start off im going to do a 4870, then go from there.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

Its hard to get use of all four video card slots. I've got two 3870s in my pc at the moment but Ive got another laying in my closest. I just cant fit it in with the dual slot coolers.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah...the board im looking at getting has 3 pci-e slots but if i use all 3 then one in the middle will have to be single slot cooler...so maybe when its all said and done ill have 2 4870's and 4850, or maybe a 4870x2 and a 4870 and a 4850...but only time will tell, that's why i like AMD/ATi lots of options for expandability!


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

Indeed! I also love how flexible the 38XX and 48XX series are. As long as the first two numerical digits are the same across the board, then they'll all get along.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes! Its great! 
but i think ill be happy with 2 of these 

Edit: im watching the egg very closely for these.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

Good choice. I've been needing to find a card that will work well with Vista 2D/3D stuff as lately I dont have any time to play any games. And two 3870s even at idle, use more power then I'd like.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah...that's true....im going to start with just one and see how i like it, but knowing me I'll love it at first and then I'll want more, lol


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha, thats the same exact thing I did.


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 3, 2008)

Shit, for the price why not get just a 4870X2 for now and later on grab either another X2 or just a 4870.  299 a piece for those Palit's, I sure hope their awesome!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Shit, for the price why not get just a 4870X2 for now and later on grab either another X2 or just a 4870.  299 a piece for those Palit's, I sure hope their awesome!



I wish i could just get a 4870X2 that is an option but jbunch is somewhat broke and cant afford it just yet, i would have to save a little for it, and i want it now!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmm this is interesting. 
looks like the board i wanted to get doesn't support the 9850 phenoms....

hmmm guess ill look for another one...


lookin at this one now...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

Asus boards with 750SB or the older 790FX boards.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

the asus board that i was looking at didnt support the 9850be, it was lookin at the M37A8-t

im trying to find out if that MSI i posted up there ^ or this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150 support the 9850BE....and i want to stay with the AMD SB750 south bridge and 790gx north bridge...

so im looking at this page.... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...000200022 107191003 1071942103&name=AMD 790GX


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?...o=1552&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&cat3_no=#menu
ok looks like this is the one to go with....to bad its out of stock at the egg!


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

I've heard great things about the Foxconn board. 

As for that asus you are referring to...I've never heard of it / cant find it.

http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=2321&l1=3&l2=149&l3=731&l4=0

Theres the Asus M3A78-T. It supports:

AMD Socket AM2+ / AM2 Processors
AMD Phenom™ FX / Phenom / Athlon™ / Sempron™
AMD Cool'n'Quiet™ Technology
Support CPU up to 140W


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

it says it supports the phenom but not the 9850...if you look it up under the support tab,and select buy cpu, that board does not come up.

ive decided to get this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> it says it supports the phenom but not the 9850...if you look it up under the support tab,and select buy cpu, that board does not come up.



Trust me. It supports it. The 9850BE is the mainline processor for that board. Also, it says it supports up to 140W CPUs. The 9850 and 9950, both are the top of the line procs from AMD, use only 125W.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

> M3A78-T
> The following table shows the support for CPU / Motherboard
> CPU
> 
> ...



9850 is not on that list.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

> Phenom X4 9850 (HD985ZXAJ4BGH),2.5GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core
> The following table shows the support for CPU / Motherboard
> Motherboard
> 
> ...



those are the ASUS boards that support the 9850


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright, I tried to help you and you wont listen. It WILL support it...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well my old board found in specs, siad it would support it but when it came to ocing it was a no go...it would do fine if you left everything at stock but once you tried to do the slightest oc it would be unstable. I mean don't get me wrong, I really appreciate your help. its just that the MSI board says it supports the 9850, and the ASUS does...witch I'm not saying it doesn't but i would like to see it written in words before i commit to buying it. I will do a little more research on this when i find time. Im just going from what I read thats all. And again thanks for all your help, it is appreciated.

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?...d_no=1552&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=#menu
that's the cpu support list for the msi


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Trust me. It supports it. The 9850BE is the mainline processor for that board. Also, it says it supports up to 140W CPUs. The 9850 and 9950, both are the top of the line procs from AMD, use only 125W.



I thought the 9950 BE has a TDP rating of 140W?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Alright, I tried to help you and you wont listen. It WILL support it...



http://event.asus.com/mb/140w/ 

Read this info for why the m3A78 does not support it.....

Also the 790GX is the low end boards,You want a ASUS get the M3A79-T .....


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I thought the 9950 BE has a TDP rating of 140W?



I remember reading somewhere that the 9850 and 9950 were overrated when it came to power draw. Due to AMD knowing people would overclock the unlocked chips so they threw extra watts on them to ensure power provided by the mobo wasnt the limiting factor but the design of the chip was.

As for the mobos...Asus...is...the... best.

*IF* you are going to get either the *9850 OR 9950* then use either of these mobos.

790FX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131291

790GX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131331


If you plan on overclocking to the extreme maximum then you need the GX. If you just want to overclock to a decent amount, IE, 3Ghz, then the FX will work just fine and run amazingly well.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the 9850 and 9950 were overrated when it came to power draw. Due to AMD knowing people would overclock the unlocked chips so they threw extra watts on them to ensure power provided by the mobo wasnt the limiting factor but the design of the chip was.
> 
> As for the mobos...Asus...is...the... best.
> 
> ...



The top board will run the chips fine ...uhm maybe read the link i posted .As for the 790gx boards they are for high end HTPC`S ...Amd have said  the 790FX is the top of the line .ASUS Also has a new board the M3A79-T Deluxe  that is the updated M3A-MVP and those 2 boards are 140 watt approved for the 8+2 power phase in the link above......PS Do you actually SEE the M3A78-T listed as 140w approved .....

ASUS 140W CPU Ready Motherboards

Motherboard Model


Platform

ROG Series

Crosshair II Formula


nForce 780a SLI

M3N Series

M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe


nForce 780a SLI

M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI


nForce 780a SLI

M3N72-D


nForce 750a SLI

M3N78 PRO


GeForce 8300

M3N78-VM


GeForce 8200

M3A Series

M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP


790FX/SB600

M3A32-MVP Deluxe


790FX/SB600

M3A78 PRO


780G/SB700

M3A78-EM


780G/SB700


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?...d_no=1552&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=#menu
whats wrong with that board ^? i think it looks great.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

foxconn


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150
this one?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

Yea, My friend has it with two 4870x2s. I loves it. Also to mention, he had my board, the 790FX from asus and wouldnt work for him so he got the foxconn. He loves it.


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 4, 2008)

am I the only one who found it hilarious that asus used a picture of a gigabyte board to illustrate the blown vrm?

as for the board, foxconn also has a 790fx board with the sb750

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

I didnt notice that. LOL


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

790fx are as good as 790gx when it comes to overclocking at least thats what ive read...the outh bridge 750sb is better for that to afaik.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

I decided to got with the foxconn
I read a great review on guru3d.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice, a SB750 board should clock well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry for being DFI biased but whats the difference between that Foxconn and this other than the 4th PCIe slot?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136041

Cause IMO, sounds like it would clock better. . . .


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

Its got SB750! The DFI has SB600 and from what I've seen on the 780GX's the SB750 helps ALOT.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its got SB750! The DFI has SB600 and from what I've seen on the 780GX's the SB750 helps ALOT.



this is true....that's one of the key features of sb750 is the support for the higher end phenoms
 such as the 9850 and 9950.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2008)

SB600 and SB750 are the Southbridge then right? If so, then I can understand it now. Nice board btw!


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

Are you gonna Deneb when they come out, or are you gonna save for the FX


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Are you gonna Deneb when they come out, or are you gonna save for the FX



If your asking me, I wont be getting anything new for a while but am looking at AMD as an option.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> SB600 and SB750 are the Southbridge then right? If so, then I can understand it now. Nice board btw!



yes you are correct.

And thanks Im sure i will like it


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

Yea I was askin J, I really want a AMD platform, the 780GX + tri core looks good but I haven't seen _any_ x3 overclocks..


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Are you gonna Deneb when they come out, or are you gonna save for the FX



We'll see, I would like to, if they i can use the same motherboard than I will more than likely get the FX


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70335

one of the pics says the FX and x3/x2's are AM3, but I think its b/w with AM2+ right?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah...I think the FX will be both am2 and am3, at least i hope so....i really dont wanna have to buy a new board in less than a year lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

Well it says they use SB750 so you have some hope


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

What about you...you think you will get an FX?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

No I only get budget chips and OC. I might be able to afford one after high school/collage but I gotta deal with girls and cars right now.. I like my rig right now tho, I just wanna tinker with more stuff. Its like an addiction


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah...i know what ya mean...you got a pretty solid rig going on right now though...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 4, 2008)

Say Jbunch they said that the 790GX clocks like the FX with the SB600 .So what happens when you want to clock to 4gig ??They can only reveiw compare to what is on the market.I say get the GX board then.But me I`m waiting for the FX versions with DDR3 support with that I think it will support the 45nm 200X20=4gig FX chips.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find some White LED 120mm or 80mm case fans.
I want white because I never see that, and im tired of the cliche blue LED fans.

EDIT:
something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233015
anyone know if they make some 80mm like those?

never mind i found some. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016

(Don't tell my teachers I'm on the internet )


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

thaks but i found some. Same one a you did. oh and im telling btw.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=9429726&WishListTitle=take


----------



## intel igent (Sep 4, 2008)

six month's and still no spider........


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

I know its sad....but I'm on a tight budget in college working and have lots of things to do...I somewhat had one for a little while and then it got all messed up. so now im back at it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok getting very close to the end of the build. I got everything all put together as far as al the fans motherboard, cpu, heatsink, and all that jazz. Only thing im waiting for is the 4870X2  witch should be on the way here shortly. And then its play time. 

Ill take pictures tonight. I really like the xigmatech fans, the white leds look great.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

sorry bout the poor quality....damn camera phone.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks pretty good, although a bit empty at the moment. 

Keep it up I want to see it finished. 

Will the cooler mount if you rotate it 90 degrees? I think you will get better airflow and heat exhaust. 

BTW I updated my worklog.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 11, 2008)

Very very nice build J! What happenned to the watercooling project?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Looks pretty good, although a bit empty at the moment.
> 
> Keep it up I want to see it finished.
> 
> ...



NO the stupid am2 mounting kit will only mount that way..I cant turn it 90 degrees although i wish I could.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Very very nice build J! What happenned to the water cooling project?



Thanks bud, I had to ditch the water cooling it was to much for my needs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

Dude, that looks pretty nice so far! you need to spend the water cooling money on this

Nokia N59


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, that looks pretty nice so far! you need to spend the water cooling money on this
> 
> Nokia N59



i had it watercooled...but i decided to ditch that idea.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know... just saying that since the camera on the phone... lol J/k with yea man!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahaha your funny i have camera but my sister is always taking it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

dude... small box, with a lock on it... lmao. That's all you need.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah that would be a good idea....tell her to GTFO!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

Then, have it on the back of your desk, with a fun built tazer action hooked to it... she won't be touching that box again... lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

haha....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey, you wouldn't have to hurt her... just let her know its YOURS!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah but there is no fun in that, if no one gets hurt


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

True.. that is true... man, your system is making want to get a x3 system going...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

DO IT! 
Just Do it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

It being built in my newegg wish list!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

NiCE!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well everyone. computer is now complete!
updated system specs. have a look let me know what you think. 
pictures and benching coming tonight.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 17, 2008)

do these benches seem right? I thought they looked a little low.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2008)

whats up with the CPU-Z? (1250mhz and 6.25 multi)


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 17, 2008)

MKmods said:


> whats up with the CPU-Z? (1250mhz and 6.25 multi)



must be the mobo cool and quite thing...I need to play around with the setting a little more.
I dont think it benched at that speed though.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2008)

how do you like 3DMark Vantage compared to 3DMark06?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 17, 2008)

MKmods said:


> how do you like 3DMark Vantage compared to 3DMark06?


I likt it. It would def be better if you had a physx card though


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, that's right, Its wall mounted 













And that's the bad boy its self! Thanks Nathan!


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow I like the color of those fans. Looks good and you have a nice setup there.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 20, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Wow I like the color of those fans. Looks good and you have a nice setup there.



Thanks man! I'm glad you like it, and yeah those fans turned out pretty cool, no pun intended


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Guess what I'm about to do.....


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)

You gonna try and water cool again? Awesome!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 21, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You gonna try and water cool again? Awesome!



yup! muhahaha!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

The system is looking good man! Can't wait to see it all the way done. 
Or, will it ever be?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha I dunno man, it my be one of those ever changing computers.....


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)

I think mine is done. I don't think I will change anything major anytime soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> haha I dunno man, it my be one of those ever changing computers.....



I hear ya... thinking of upping my 20in monitor to a 24... lmao..


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I hear ya... thinking of upping my 20in monitor to a 24... lmao..



my 21.6 will do just fine....for now....


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 2, 2008)

well guys Im off to install my water cooling. hopefully it will be done before to late tonight, expect lots of pics of the set up!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck and don't rush it. 

I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well guys Im off to install my water cooling. hopefully it will be done before to late tonight, expect lots of pics of the set up!  Wish me luck!



i thought you already were water cooled, what happened ?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2008)

That actually looks really cool J! You get a 10/10 for setup and a 11/10 for the cosmetic appeal!!! 

PS: You need to post these in the case gallery man!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That actually looks really cool J! You get a 10/10 for setup and a 11/10 for the cosmetic appeal!!!
> 
> PS: You need to post these in the case gallery man!



Thanks bro, it kinda has that industrial look to in now. I like it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Thanks bro, it kinda has that industrial look to in now. I like it!



How long has the setup been up and running now? Stable? How are temps?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> How long has the setup been up and running now? Stable? How are temps?



all cores are at idle at 27c but haven't tested load yet. nor have I done any ocing, will be very soon though.


----------

